

E-Stonia and the Future of the Cyberstate - drapper
http://www.foreignaffairs.com/articles/142825/eric-b-schnurer/e-stonia-and-the-future-of-the-cyberstate

======
Doomguy
Estonian here. A cyberstate does little for an economy when the people can't
afford it.

------
cpursley
From the title I thought this would be about marijuana.

